# Fahrradwaschanlage in Göttingen



## northpoint (25. Februar 2005)

Eben im Internet entdeckt.Hat die Anlage schon Jemand von Euch getestet?

Siehe hier!


----------



## Der böse Wolf (27. Februar 2005)

Hallo Northpoint,

beim Ruhrbikefestival in Wetter stand so eine Bike-Waschanlage. Die wurde von der AWO betrieben. Das war irgendso ein Jugendprojekt. Auf dem Ruhrbikefestival stand das Ding zu Promotionzwecken und war für Teilnehmer kostenlos. Nachteil war, daß es nicht wirklich auf Mountainbikedreck ausgelegt war. Man musste den Dreck weitestgehend vorher schonmal mit der Hand runterschrubben. Trotzdem sind die Düsen dann häufiger verstopft. War aber in erster Linie das Problem des Typen der die Anlage bedient hat. Der musste die Düsen halt immer wieder reinigen. Ich kann auf jeden Fall sagen, daß mein Rad selten so sauber war. Bin aber auch ehr der Typ, der lieber fährt statt sein Rad zu schrubben.

Grüße

Der böse Wolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noch ein Jörg (27. Februar 2005)

Die Anlage gibt es nun schon ein paar Jahre. Ist aber wohl wirklich nur dafür ausgelegt, den Stadtstaub abzuspülen.
Als ich gerade mit dem Mountainbiken angefangen habe, wollte ich mein Rad auch mal waschen lassen, wurde aber von einem freundlichen Mitarbeiter darauf hingewiesen, dass ich mir das sparen könnte und die 5.- DM besser investieren sollte.
Gruss Jörg


----------



## Kayn (27. Februar 2005)

geil da kann ich jeden tag nach einer fahrt 5 ausgeben 
ne dann lass ich lieber mein bike dreckisch


----------



## fuenfnull (27. Februar 2005)

In Münster gibts auch eine:

http://www.muenster.de/stadt/radstation/

Für den groben Dreck OK, sonst ist aber weitere Handarbeit gefragt.

Hab vor einigen Jahren mal mein Stadtfahrrad reingestellt.


----------



## northpoint (27. Februar 2005)

noch ein Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> 5.- DM



Wie so oft mal wieder 1:1 umgerechnet! 

Jetzt ab 5


----------



## nikolauzi (27. Februar 2005)

Naja, wenn ich mir den Wasserstrahl so angucke, ist da ein wenig Druck hinter...

Ob das die Lager mögen?

Dann lieber dreggisch, ist der beste Schutz für den Lack

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## REXartemis (27. Februar 2005)

haben hier eine anlage, da kann man sein auto
mit düsen selber reinigen, ist sehr viel effektiver als ne waschanlage, da man genau auf die betroffenen stellen eingehen kann

habe mein rad da mal mit heißwachs überzogen, sah ganz nett aus


----------



## Speedhunt (28. Februar 2005)

Hatte in meiner Firma in der Lehre so eine Anlage. Weiß nicht wie die anlagen mittlerweile sind. Vorteil ist, dass Bike kommt wirklich weitestgehend sauber raus, wenn man vom normalen Straßendreck ausgeht. nachteil ist, dass die Anlage häufig verdreckt und nicht immer Einsatzberiet ist und zum zweiten ist die Reinigungsflüssigkeit nicht sonderlich schonend und wäscht das Fett, Öl etc. aus. Sind die Lager nicht hochwertig genug, kommt es auf dauer zu Problemen hierbei. Schwöre deshalb auf Handarbeit, auch wenn es zeitaufwändiger ist...


----------

